# أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأقباط



## kajo (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*عن الاقباط المتحدون :*
*
إندلعت أحداث طائفية جديدة باسنا بمحافظة قنا في وقت متأخر من مساء أمس السبت حيث قامت مجموعة من الغوغائية بمهاجمة كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الثورة بقذفها بالطوب وتهشيم زجاج الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة وبعض لمبات الكهرباء كما قاموا بالإعتداء على بعض محلات الأقباط المغلقة وهم يرفعون الشعارات المعتادة "حي على الجهاد", "لا اله إلا الله" وحتى إنتهاء الأحداث لم تكن قوات الأمن وصلت إلى مكان الحادث ولكنها إنتقلت في وقت متأخر عقب هذا الهجوم الغوغائي لتفرض سيطرتها على المدينة وقاموا بالقبض على بعض الأفراد لم يتضح عددهم بعد فى حين إلتزام الأقباط الجلوس داخل المنازل والكنائس بعد غلق محلاتهم مبكراًَ حيث أن الأقباط يقضون ليلة السبت في هذا التوقيت من كل عام داخل الكنيسة إحتفالاًَ ب "ليلة كيهك" والتي تستمر حتى صباح اليوم الأحد 16 ديسمبر.
الأستاذ رأفت سمير رئيس فرع الإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان قال "للأقباط متحدون" أن الهجوم حدث بعد التاسعة مساء أمس السبت (15 ديسمبر) حيث خرجت مجموعات إستهدفت كنيسة العذراء(المطرانية) وبعض المحلات المغلقة للأقباط والتي لم يتم حصرها حتى الآن.
وحول أسباب هذه التجمهر والهجوم أضاف رأفت أن هناك حدث وقع صباح أمس وهو أن احد الأشخاص ويدعى جوزيف جرجس حلمي وشهرته "ماجد" صاحب محل موبايلات جاءت له سيده منقبة فى صباح أمس وبعد مشاهدتها لعدد من الموبايلات ذهبت دون أن تشترى أي شيء وإكتشف ماجد إختفاء أحد الموبايلات من أمامه أثناء إنشغاله مع آخرين فخرج وراء السيدة المنقبة مسرعاًَ ليمسك بها فى موقف السيارات بإسنا وعند ذلك حاول إسترداد الموبايل وطلب من السيدة بالكشف عن نفسها ورفع النقاب فصرخت وقالت "أن هذا الشاب يحاول الإعتداء علي" فقاموا بالقبض عليه وتحويله للنيابة بتهمة التهجم على أنثى ومر الموقف لأنه حادث فردى حتى فوجئ الأقباط بهذا الهجوم عقب الساعة التاسعة مساء أمس بعد عرض الشاب على النيابه, وفسر البعض أن السيدة من عائلة كبيرة وإن هذا التجمهر ناتج لما أشيع بأن الشاب القبطي حاول التهجم على السيدة مما أثار هذا الغضب.
وقال رأفت أنه قام بإبلاغ الشرطة وإنتقلت إلى الموقع قوات الأمن وانتشرت فى أنحاء متفرقة من المدينة وترددت الأنباء عن إنتقال السيد مدير أمن قنا للموقع وتم وضع حراسه على الكنيسة ويقال أن المتظاهرين إعتدوا على بعض أفراد الشرطة من الذين يقوموا بحراسة مبنى المحكمة وأن كنا غير متأكدين من ذلك حتى الآن وأضاف رأفت أن المحلات التي تعرضت للهجوم كانت مغلقة وتم تدمير وسرقة بعضها وحتى الآن لم يتم حصر الخسائر من الممتلكات ولكن بعض من هذه المحلات التي تعرضت للإعتداء ورد أسمائها ومنها سوبر ماركت المناهرى لصاحبه ميخائيل أبو قزمان ومحل كوافير لصاحبه حنا السعدي بجوار محكمة إسنا ومحل توكيل زيوت سيارات لصاحبه شنودة منير تكلا ومحل أدوات كهربائية لصاحبه حشمت لطيف أو محلات ابانوب للملابس بشارع البحر ومحل المهندس ألفى للملابس بشارع يوسف جبريل ومحل الراعي للملابس لصاحبه زكريا حلمي مينيوس وسوبر ماركت سمسم قزمان بشارع السياله ومحل كوفير حواء ومحل وليم لطف الله بشارع احمد عرابي هذه البيانات جاءت حسب ما وردت لفرع منظمة الإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان بالأقصر وأرجع رأفت الحادث إلى أن هناك حالة إحتقان بالمدينة ربما تكون بدأت مع عودة فتاة إسنا سامية شوقي وبعدها حادث الصيدلية الفردي.
القمص حزقيال عبد النور كاهن الكنيسة وراعى دير الفاخورى بإسنا قال أن هناك إنفلات أمنى ملحوظ فى إسنا وتسائل كيف يتم مهاجمة الكنيسة وهناك حارس عليها لم يتحرك ساكنا لصد الغوغائية؟ وأضاف أن منذ أيام وهناك تحرشات واحتقانات واضحة وترشق بالألفاظ وأنا شخصياًَ ككاهن تعرضت لمثل هذه الألفاظ دون تواجد أمني وأضاف أنهم فوجوا أثناء إقامة مراسم الإحتفال بليلة كيهك بمظاهرات ومجموعات خرجت للهتافات وقامت بقذف الكنيسة بالطوب أسفرت عن كسر زجاج الكنيسة ووصول بعض الطوب إلى داخل الكنيسة ولكن لم تحدث اى إصابات ولم يكن هناك رد فعل من الأقباط وهم ليس إمامهم سوى الصلاة ومنها الصلوات الربانية و"كيرياليسون" وأنتقد القمص حزقيال القصور الأمنى في المدنية رغم وجود حالة من الإحتقان وإحداث مسبقة مثل إختفاء فتاة إسنا وعودتها مرة آخرى وحادث الصيدلية رغم انه حادث فردى إلا إن هناك بعض الأشخاص المحرضين على الفتنة إستطاعوا حشد مجموعة من الجهلاء للقيام بمثل هذه الأفعال التي من شأنها أن تؤثر على سلامة المجتمع وتعطى صورة سيئة عن المواطنة.
وقال القمص متاؤس زخارى كاهن كنيسة الأم دولاجى أنه بعد وقوع الحادث إنتشرت قوات الأمن بالمنطقة بعد هروب المعتدين الذين قاموا بإعتدائهم على عدداًَ من محلات الأقباط المغلقة وكنيسة العذراء وكنيسة مزار الثلاثة فلاحين بوسط المدينة وأضاف انه من حكمة الله أن مساء أمس السبت كانت الكنيسة تحتفل بليلة كيهك لذا غلق الأقباط محلاتهم مبكراًَ وهذا منع حدوث إشتباكات أو إصابات بين الطرفين وانحصرت الخسائر فقط على الممتلكات من محلات الأقباط وأشار أن الأمن كما بفرض حراسة على كنيسة الأم دولاجى برئاسة ضابط من مباحث إسنا وإستنكر القمص متاؤوس ما حدث لأنه يمثل تهديد للأمن الإجتماعي للمواطنين وأبدى دهشته من هذا الهجوم والتجمهر غير المعروف أسبابه حتى الآن نظراًَ لأن المدنية تعيش فى سلام وحب بين المسلمين والأقباط منذ زمن طويل وطالب بالقبض على المحرضين لهذا التجمهر ومحاسبة المخطئين حتى تسود عدالة القانون على الجميع! 
حاولنا الإتصال بالنائب فيصل بدر عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة إسنا وكانت الساعة الثانية بعد منتصف الليل فقام بالرد وهو فى حالة غضب وتوتر وطالب تأجيل الكلام لوقت أخر وأدركنا أنه في قلب الإحداث ويذكر أن بعض مواقع البالتوك VOTOC والمنتديات قد تنقلت وقائع الأحداث وقام البعض بنقل الأحداث عن طريق الإتصال الهاتفي ببعض الأشخاص من الأقباط والكهنة بإسنا ...
من جانب أخر قال رأفت سمير أن الشابين بيشوى إسحاق ومايكل ميلاد اللذان إتهما بممارسة أفعال منافية للآداب في إحداث الصيدلية بشارع السيالة إثر القبض عليهما للإشتباه في إقامتهما علاقة مع مسلمة قبل يومين من هذا الحادث النيابة أمرت بحبسهما 15 يوم رغم إستدعاء الفتاه المسلمة صاحبة الإتهام والتي قيل عليها أنهما حاولا الإعتداء عليها أو إقامة علاقة معها فأنكرت كل الإتهامات وأكدت أن الشابين لم يتعرضا لها وعند توجيه سؤال من هيئة الدفاع للنيابة عن أسباب الحبس كان الرد أنه لدواعي أمنية.

*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

*تصرفات غوغائيه من اناس غوغائيين*
*لا يستطيعون حتى محاوله قبول الاخر*
*حب الدماء لذة لديهم*
*البربر هم مثلهم الاعلى*
*نتضرع من الرب القدير العالم ببواطن الامور*
*ان يحافظ على ابناءة فى ارجاء المسكونة*
*ولنصلى لتصل نجدة السماء الى اهل اسنا*​


----------



## استفانوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

ولهم برسولهم اسوة حسنة​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

ربنا يرحمنا
وهو احنا لسه شوفنا حاجه


ودى بعض الاتصالات من نشره الاخبار المسحيه​

http://http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings/recordings/esna3.mp3



http://http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings/recordings/esna2.mp3


http://http://www.coptic-news.net/recordings/recordings/esna.mp3​


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

بقالهم 14 قرن بيحاولو يعملو حاجه  بس  هيهات  
متصورين انهم يقدرو يقاومو ربنا  ويعملو حاجه
بس ربنا قالها سيكون لكم ضيق في العالم  لكن ثقو انا  غلبت العالم 
معلش يا احبائي  دي من حلاوة الروح  مساكين  معندهمش غير الحجر والطوب والسلاح  يتكلمو فيه​


----------



## باسليوس (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

كل اله صورت ضددك لا تنجح


----------



## mansor1_2000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

*( أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك )*
*ربنا يحفظ كنيستة ويحفظ أولادة*
*وهذه الأحداث ناتج طبيعى لتحريضات أمثال بهلول الفشار وعمرو أديب والعوا وغيرهم من هولاء الذين يهيجون الجهلاء من المسلمين ويشحنوهم ضدد الآخر ربنا يستر على البلد من أمثال هولاء فى ظل حكومة ضعيفة لاحول لها ولا قوة الا جبر الخواطر بكلمات معسولة*
*وأحضان وقبلات رياء ونفاق وزيف*
*شكرا أخى على هذه الاخبار المحزنة المخجلة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

*ربنا يرحمنا منهم ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

يا رب احفظنا و قوينا​


----------



## assyrian girl (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*حرق ممتلكات مسيحيين بمصر بعد علاقة جنسية بين مسيحيين ومسلمة*

*قال شهود "إن مجهولين أشعلوا النار الأحد 16-12-2007 في ممتلكات مسيحيين في مدينة "اسنا" بجنوب مصر بعد أيام من القبض على شابين مسيحيين، اشتبه بعلاقة جنسية بينهما وبين فتاة مسلمة".

وقالت مصادر أمنية "إن الشرطة ألقت القبض على سبعة مسلمين يشتبه بأنهم أشعلوا النار في ممتلكات المسيحيين".

وقال شاهد "إن النار أشعلت حوالي الساعة الثانية صباحا في 13 متجرا مملوكة لمسيحيين في وسط المدينة، وفي سيارة خاصة بموظف مسيحي كبير ودراجة نارية خاصة بمسيحي".

وأضاف "أن قوات مكافحة الشغب حاصرت منطقة الحرائق وفرضت إجراءات أمن مشددة فيها كما انتشرت في باقي أحياء اسنا، وهي إحدى مدن محافظة قنا التي تبعد عن القاهرة حوالي 600 كيلومتر".

وقالت مصادر أمنية "إن عشرات الأشخاص ألقوا كرات لهب مساء أمس السبت على كنيسة العذراء في المدينة كما حاولوا تحطيم بابها واقتحامها".


وقال مصدر "يبدو أنهم كانوا يريدون إشعال النار في الكنيسة من الداخل بعد أن فشلت كرات اللهب في إحداث حريق"، وأضاف أن قوات الشرطة المخصصة لتأمين الكنيسة أحبطت محاولة الاقتحام.

وقالت المصادر الأمنية "إن تاجرا مسيحيا وابنه استوقفا مسلمتين منتقبتين قبل محاولة حرق الكنيسة وطلبا منهما إبراز بطاقتي هويتهما بعد أن ادعيا أنهما من رجال الشرطة".

وقال مصدر "إن قريبا للمنتقبتين كان يسير بعدهما كشف شخصيتي المسيحي وابنه اللذين قالا إنهما يبحثان عن تليفون محمول مفقود وإنه تشاجر معهما مما دعا الشرطة إلى اقتياد الخمسة إلى النيابة العامة".

وأضاف "أن مسلمين تجمهروا خلال توجه الخمسة إلى النيابة ورشقوا قوات الشرطة بالحجارة، لكن الشرطة فرقتهم إلا أن عشرات منهم توجهوا إلى كنيسة العذراء محاولين إحراقها".

وقال مصدر أمني "إن الشرطة ستحيل المسلمين السبعة المقبوض عليهم إلى النيابة العامة للتحقيق معهم بشأن حرق ممتلكات المسيحيين".

وقال شهود "إن معظم المسيحيين في المدينة التي تسكنها أغلبية ساحقة من المسلمين بقوا في بيوتهم خشية تعرضهم للأذى".

وكان مسلمون تجمهروا أمام متجر قيل "إن الشابين المسيحيين والفتاة المسلمة كانوا فيه، وأمسكوا بالشابين وسلموهما للشرطة بينما سلموا الفتاة إلى أسرتها قبل وصول القوات".

وقال مصدر "إن عاملا مسيحيا في المتجر هرب خلال تجمهر المسلمين، وأمرت النيابة العامة في المدينة يوم الأربعاء بحبس الشابين المسيحيين أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيق معهما كما أمرت بضبط وإحضار الطالبة وعامل المتجر الهارب".

ولم يعرف إلى الآن مصير الفتاة وعامل المتجر.

وكان مسلمون أشعلوا النار في المتجر وحطموا زجاج صيدلية كان الشابان المسيحيان يعملان فيها.

وتردد بين مسلمين أن الشابين واعدا الفتاة خلال عملهما في الصيدلية، وأنهما اتفقا معها على إعطائها 100 جنيه (18 دولارا).

وقنا هي المحافظة المصرية الوحيدة التي بها محافظ مسيحي.
​*


----------



## assyrian girl (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

God bless us


----------



## man4truth (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

*هو ده الاسلام الأرهابى العنيف
شوفوا يا مسلميين يا متعقلين ماذا يعمل اخوانكم المتدينيين​*


----------



## eman88 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

لانو هذا مستواهم كل واحد بتصرف على مستوى هني ناس واطي بلا احترام ولا مشاعر همج كفار مجانين ما بعرف الله ولا معطينو اهمية مش هاممهم نار جهنم الي بدها تحرق بدنهون الله يسامحهن وينور طريقهن ويوصلهن لدربو ودرب السيد المسيح ويطلعن من الظلمة الجهل الي هني عايشين فيو لانهن ناس بتشفق مش عارفة شو مستنيها بالمستقبل والله حراام الله يعينهن


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة​ 
_كتب الأب يوتا _   الثلاثاء, 18 ديسمبر 2007 *من المؤسف ان يدافع المسلمين عن منقبة سرقت موبايل من احد المحال التي يملكها مسيحي فبدلا من ان يدينوا هذه المنقبة السارقة وقبلها المحجبة الفاجرة ( قلبوا الاية )واصبح الجاني مجني عليه *​*بقلم : الاب يوتا 







لايكاد يمر يوم علي الاقباط دون ان يرتكب المسلمون جريمة جديدة ضدهم او ظلم واضطهاد والتبرير دائماً جاهز وفي كل الاحوال نجد ان المسلمين المجرمين الذين اجرموا واعتدوا علي حق الاقباط لايشعرون ابدآ انهم اخطأو وهنا مربط الفرس ( لان تعاليم الاسلام سواء العبارات الواردة في القرآن او الاحاديث المحمدية او الفتاوي الاسلامية تجعل ضمير المسلم ميتا وعقله متوقفآ عن العمل ) ؟؟؟ ودليل كلامي هو ان القرآن الذي يأمر المسلم بقتال غير المسلمين واستباحة كافة محرماتهم تجعله اسيرآ لهذه العبارات وينفذها ( بضمير مرتاح او بمعني ادق بضمير ميت اعتقادآ وتوهمآ منه انها اوامر الله ) !!! *
*هذا من ناحية الضمير اما من ناحية العقل فأن القران طلب من المسلمين الا يفكروا في اشياء تبدو تسوءهم وبالتالي لابد ان يتوقف عقل المسلم عن التفكير عند الاشياء والامور غير الصحيحة وغير العقلانية وغير المنطقية في الاسلام !!! *
*وهذا هو التشخيص الصحيح ( للمرض الذي يعاني منه المسلمون في العالم كله ) لذلك فأن المسلم هو الانسان الوحيد الذي يرتكب جرائم القتل والارهاب والسرقة والاعتداء علي حقوق الاخريين دون ان يشعر بتأنيب الضمير او دون ان يشعر ان مايفعله خطأ لان ما يفعله هو تكليف الهي من اله المسلمين الذي داخل عقل المسلم ؟؟؟ وللتأكيد علي ذلك بالحجة والمنطق فأننا نقول ان موت ضمير المسلم جعله ( الانسان الارهابي ) دون اتباع الاديان الاخري وتوقف عقل المسلم عن التفكير جعله الانسان ( غير المتحضر ) دون اتباع الاديان الاخري ودون باقي البشر وهذا هو واقع المسلمين اليوم مهما كذبوا وقالوا غير ذلك ....... ولان منطق الحق والواقع يتصادم مع منطق المسلم فأن المسلم يهرب من هذا التصادم باستخدام ( الكذب ) ظنامنه انه وجد المخرج وضحك علي الاخرين لكن في الواقع ان المسلم لاهو وجد مخرجآ ولا هو ضحك علي الاخرين انما وضع نفسه موضع الاحتقار وضحك علي نفسه اي خدع نفسه وهذا كله محسوب عليه  لذلك فأن شعوب العالم واديانه المختلفة اجمعت علي عدم احترام المسلم وتعاليمه الدينية التي هي السبب الاول والاخير في كل الجرائم الارهابية التي يعاني منها العالم ...... *
*ان الحقيقة تستدعي منا ان نقول ان جرائم المسلمين التي يرتكبونها ضد جميع بني البشر عامة وضد الشعب القبطي خاصة هي امتداد لما فعله محمد نبي الاسلام واستمر عليه اتباعه بعده ولم ولن ينسي الاقباط الفظائع والجرائم التي ارتكبها المسلمون في مصر بقيادة المجرم عمر بن العاص منذ احتلاله مصر وحتي يومنا هذا لقد كان محمد نبي الاسلام يغزو ويعتدي علي حقوق غير المسلمين الذين كانوا داخل الجزيرة العربية وخارجها وكانت هذه الجرائم مغلفة بادعاء نشر الدين الجديد لكن في الحقيقة ان هذه الغزوات كانت بسبب الشر والحقد والاطماع والسرقة والسلب والنهب واغتصاب النساء الذي كان هدفآ اساسيآ لاي مسلم واستمر هذا الوضع الي الان لذلك فأن جرائم المسلمين المستمرة منذ احتلال المسلمين لمصر وحتي اليوم هي لنفس الاسباب مهما تعلل المسلمون باكاذيب وادعاءات باطلة وفي كل مرة يعتدي المسلمون علي الاقباط نجد نفس الاسلوب الذي كان يقوم به محمد نبي الاسلام في غزواته فنجد المسلمين في مصر يقومون باختلاق اي ذريعة ليقوموا بتفريغ شحنة الشر والعنف والارهاب والحقد التي ( تقبع داخل قلوبهم جنبا الي جنب مع عبارات القران التي حفظوها والتي تبرر لهم ذلك ) ونجد تمامآ كما كان محمد نبي الاسلام يفعل في غزواته تدمير الممتلكات بالحرق والسرقة ( الغنائم ) وترويع النساء والاطفال والاعتداء علي اماكن عبادة غير المسلمين والاعتداء علي اوناس ابرياء بلاذنب ارتكبوه وهذا ما يحدث في كل اعتداءات المسلمين علي الاقباط !!! *
*فتارة يتحججون بأن الاقباط يبنون كنيسة فيتجمعون وكأنهم جيش محمد نبيهم ويمارسون ( هوايتهم المحمدية ) من حرق وسرقة وتدمير وتكبير لالههم وتارة ان هناك ( عركة ) بين مسلم مؤمن وقبطي كافر فلابد ان يدافعوا عن اخيهم المؤمن وويقتلون ويحرقون ويسرقون ومرة دفاعآ عن شرف ( محجبة فاجرة او منقبة سارقة ) وهذا ما حدث في الحادث الاخير والذي وقع في مدينه اسنا بمحافظة قنا ولقد ذكرت الانباء ان فتاة مسلمة محجبة ( سيئة السمعة ) راودت شابين مسيحيين لمضاجعتها مقابل 100 جنيه وهذا ما اغضب المسلمين انها تمارس الدعارة مع غير المسلمين ( وكان الاسلام يحلل للمرآة المسلمة الدعارة مع مسلمين ولكن يحرمها مع غير المسلمين )!!!!!!!!!!! !! *
*هذا ما تعلل به المسلمون الهائجون والذين مارسوا اجرامهم وارهابهم وسرقاتهم ضد ممتلكات الاقباط ؟؟؟ وهنا واحقاقآ للحق ولاننا كمسيحين واقباط لابد ان نقول الصدق ونحكم بالعدل فأنه اذا صح ادعاء المسلمين بأن الشابين المسيحين وافقا علي ما طلبته الفتاة المسلمة المحجبة من ممارسة الجنس معها مقابل اعطاءها مبلغ 100 جنيه فأنني اقول ان هذان الشابان يستحقان منا نحن المسيحين الادانة الكاملة ولا يستحقان اي تعاطف من جانب اي قبطي ( هذا اذا صح ادعاء المسلمين عليهم ) ذلك لان ديانتنا المسيحية ديانة مبادئ وديانة حق وعدل وعدم الدفاع عن المخطئ او الظالم مهما كان وضعه بعكس الديانة الاسلامية التي تدعو ( الي ان ينصر المسلم اخاه ظالما او مظلومآ ) ويطبقون هذا المبدآ تطبيقأ عمليآ ورأينآ ذلك في تبرئة المسلمين الذين ارتكبوا جرائم ضد الاقباط ولان شريعة الاسلام الظالمة تفرق في المعاملة بين المسلم وغير المسلم والنتيجة تكون ظلم غير المسلم لصالح المسلم ؟؟؟ *
*هذا من ناحية الشابين المسيحيين ومن ناحية الفتاة المسلمة المحجبة الفاجرة فكان الاولي بالمسلمين بدلا من ان يصبوا نار غضبهم علي اقباط لا دخل لهم من بعيد او من قريب بهذه القصة كان اولي بهم ان يزرعوا الاخلاق والقيم في عقل ورأس فتاتهم المسلمة بدلا من يزرعوا الحجاب حول رأسها وفي رؤوس المسلمات ويدعون كاذبين ان المحجبات طاهرات شريفات وأن الحجاب يمنع المرأة المسلمة من التبرج والسفور والرذيلة ومن سوء الاخلاق وبدلا من ان يخوضوا المعارك ضد فاروق حسني في واقعة الحجاب الشهيرة ونجيب ساويرس في واقعة الشادور الايراني ووزير الصحة في واقعة المنقبات الممرضات ويرهبون كل الاصوات المتحضرة التي تريد الحفاظ علي وجه مصر الحضاري وبدلا من ان يتهموا هؤلاء بانهم يحاولون نشر الرذيلة في المجتمع بمحاربة الحجاب والنقاب فأننا نقول لهؤلاء ( الحقيقة ان الحجاب والنقاب هو من اكبر مسببات الرذيلة في المجتمع ) والدليل علي ذلك ان صحف الحوادث مليئة بحوادث الشرف وحوادث السرقة من محجبات ومنقاب وهناك قصة شهيرة نشرت في صحيفة الاهرام منذ عدة سنوات ( عن المنقبة التي كانت علي علاقة محرمة مع احد الرجال وكان هذا الرجل يرتدي زي المنقبات وتستقبله في ببيتها حتي تم اكتشاف امره !!!! ( يمكن الرجوع لجريدة الاهرام ) *
*وايضآ منذ عدة ايام نشرت جريدة المصري اليوم ان احد البنوك ابلغ الشرطة عن رجل مسلم ارتدي زي منقبة وانتحل اسم والدته وذهب الي البنك ليصرف اموالا موضوعة في حسابها باستخدام الختم الخاص بها وكم مرة نقرآ في الصحف عن منقبات يرتكبن السرقات وعن قضايا اداب لمنقبات ؟؟؟ *
*ومن المؤسف ان يدافع المسلمون عن منقبة سرقت موبايل من احد المحال التي يملكها مسيحي (لان الاسلام اباح سرقة اموال غير المسلمين كغنيمة للمسلمين ) فبدلا من ان يدينوا هذه المنقبة السارقة وقبلها المحجبة الفاجرة ( قلبوا الاية )واصبح الجاني مجني عليه لو كان عند المسلمين الذين هاجوا وماجوا واحرقوا وسلبوا ونهبوا وسرقوا اموال الاقباط ودمروا ممتلكاتهم اقول لو كان عندهم ضمير او عقل اوقيم او مبادئ لكانوا ادانوا هذه المنقبة السارقة ( التي تستحق قطع يديها حسب شريعتها ) بدلا ان تصبح كل ايادي المسلمين ايادي لها تسرق وتحرق وتدمر ممتلكات الاقباط نيابة عنها اننا نعلم علم اليقين ان الاسلام دين لايعرف معني العدل لذلك فان الذين اعتدوا علي اموال وممتلكات الاقباط سوف يبراون كما يحدث دائما بناء علي تعاليم الاسلام ومساندة المسلم للمسلم مهما ارتكب من جرائم طالما كانت موجهة الي غير المسلمين وهذا ما يفعله رجال الامن وسلطات التحقيق وكافة المسئولين المسلمين لكننا نؤكد ان الله الحقيقي الذي نعبده نحن المسيحيين لن يترك المسلمين المجرمين الذين اعتدوا علي الاقباط دون عقاب باي حال من الاحوال *
*اننا نؤكد لجميع الاقباط ولاقباط قنا ولا قباط مدينة اسنا ان المسلمين الارهابيين الذين حرقوا الكنائس والممتلكات واعتدوا علي الاقباط انهم ليسوا بشر انهم شياطين في شكل بشر هم ينفذون مشورة الشيطان وتعاليمه ويظهرون باعمالهم كل النقائص والخطايا التي يمكن ان تجتمع في انسان من بني البشر واقع تحت سلطان الظلمة ويكره النور ويكره ابناء النور ابناء الله المسيحين فلاغرابة ان نجد هذا الكم الهائل من الحقد والكراهية والشر والعنف والارهاب في داخل هذه النفوس المريضة والمخدوعة من الشيطان الذي يقودهم ويحفزهم علي كل جرائمهم ضد الاقباط وضد الكنائس وضد كل مايرمز الي الخير من رموز ديانتنا المسيحية وليعرف كل قبطي ان الشيطان هذه الايام اصبح ( يرتدي حجابآ ونقابآ ) ليؤذي به ابناء الله فأحذروه *
*وقد كنت اتمني من ابناءنا الاقباط ان يكونوا اكثر همة وسرعة وانتباهآ لما يدبره المسلمون لهم وكما يحدث دائمآ من بوادر اعتداءات كنت اتمني ان يتصلوا باسرع من ذلك بالمواقع القبطية وبوكالات الانباء العالمية والمحطات الفضائية ليفضحوا هؤلاء الاراهابين المجرمين والرعاع الهمج ( ويكشفوا بالصور الحيه تواطئوا رجال الامن الذين يتركون المسلمين حتي ينتهوا من الحرق والاتلاف والتدمير ويحضرون بعد ذلك ) ولكي يعرف العالم الاسلام علي حقيقته في عنفه وارهابه وفظائعه ضد الاقباط وحتي يشعر المسلمون انفسهم بالخجل من تعاليمهم الدينية التي تدفعهم الي هذه الجرائم ويشعرون بحاجتهم الي المبادئ السامية والمثل العليا وكل قيم التحضر التي تنقصهم في مبادئهم وفي عقيدتهم العدوانية الدموية واختم مقالي هذا واقول .... ربنا موجود ...اهدي هذا المقال لكل مسلم ومسلمة يقذفون بناتنا القبطيات باتهمات التبرج والعري والسفور لانهن لا يرتدين الحجاب ويتهمنهن في اخلاقهن ونهديه بصفه خاصه الي المسلمات داعيات المترو الذين يتطاولن علي السيدات القبطيات الشريفات اكثر منهن مهما ارتدين حجابا او نقابا ....* ​*
هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... 
الاب يوتا ...​*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

*جولة في إسنا مع مدونة هالة المصري*​ 
18/12/2007 





هالة المصري
* الساعة 4-11 من صباح يوم الاتنين
عاطف ايوب (37سنة) يسمع اصوات شغب اسسفل منزلة فينظر ليتعرف عما يجرى من الشرفة فيفاجئ بالمشاغبين يحمون سيارتة الملاكى - ثم يذهب للبلاغ ويبدو انة تعرض للاحتجاز

* تهديدات
تلقى اهالى اسنا ولا سيما اصحاب المتاجر المنكوبة تهديدات تليفونية تتوعدهم بمصير مجهول وتقول انتو لسة متربيتوش
جرجس نادر العامل بمحلات حشمت يتلقى تليفون يخبرة ان تعالو ورا  لان عربات كارو تنقل ماتبقى من المحل فيذهب هو ومجموعة من الشباب القبطى ويرى بعينية العربجية وهم ينقلون المحل وحينما يستغيث بالظابط المكلف بالحراسة قائلا كيف يحدث هذا تحت سمعك يقول وانا اعملكم اية ؟

* اقباط من اسنا فى نيابة الاقصر للبلاغ عن التهديدات 
رومانى عماد
ووائل نبية 
صليب فكرى 
رفعت حنا 
سامح ثابت 
عماد رمزى

* نشاطركم الاحزان 
اسنا مدينة الشهداء والتى بلغ دم ابنائها قديما لركب الخيل تصرخ اليوم قائلة والان ايضا غضبنا بلغ السماء

الزمان
الليلة الثانية من ليالى شهر كيهك المبارك وهى ليلة الاحد لعام 2007

الحدث
عرض قبطيان على نيابة اسنا بدعوى كشفهما لوجة منقبة

الماساة
قيام مسلمين بالتعدى على بيع المسيحيين وممتلكاتهم وخسائر مادية ومعنوية بالغة

كلام اهل اسنا
يقول الاستاذ / محمود عيسى محامى الشاب جوزيف جرجس حلمى ووالدة جرجس حلمى المتهمان بكشف غطاء المنقبة ان وكيلية برئيان من تلك التهمة وان جوزيف قد شك فى ان تكون السيدة المنقبة زكية صلاح هى من سرقت عدة موبيل من محلة فتوجة الى موقف السيارات التى كانت السيدة متجهة الية وكان برفقتة والدة وسالها عن الموبيل فنفت السيدة ان تكون هى من اقدمت على سرقتة ويكمل الاستاذ محمود ان جوزيف لا يمكن ان يوجة الكلام الى السيدة وهو منتحلا صفة ظابط لانة من ابناء البلدة الصغيرة الهادئة والجميع يعرفون شخصيتة كما انة لم يكن يرتدى زيا معينا ولا تقدم بهوية مزورة وان كل ما يتعلق بالادعاءات هى اقوال مرسلة لا اساس لها من الصحة ويقول ايضا ان جوزيف ووالدة ابرياء من تهمة ضرب صبى لان الصبى اصيب بكدمات اثناء محاولة بعض المسلمين منعة من التدخل فى الحديث وانة سمع هذا الكلام بنفسة من فم الصبى .. يستمر المحامى اليقظ فى شرح الاحداث لمعرفة كيف اشتعلت الامور قائلا انة يود ان يتم استدعاء حمادة زكى السائق والذى تصادف وجودة فى موقف السيارات لمعرفة دورة الخطير فى تصعيد الاحداث حيث ان حمادة الهب مشاعر من كانو بالمكان حينما اخذ يقول للجميع .. ان جوزيف ووالدة من النصارى الذين يمعنون فى التنكيل بالمسلمين وابنائهم وبناتهم وزاد طرقة اكثر على المشاعر الملتهبة حينما تطرق الى واقعة حدثت بالبلدة منذ اسبوعين عن (القبض على اثنين من الاقباط لشروعهم فى قضاء ليلة غرام مدفوعة الاجر مع فتاة مسلمة) وختم حمادة كلامة لكل من بالموقف ان يهبو للاخذ بحقهم من نصارى البلد وفى الحال تصاعد الشرر وكانت تلك بداية الالام .. وفى كلامة عن السيدة المنقبة وشقيقتها يقول الاستاذ محمود ان السيدتان اسقط فى يدهما الامر ولو عرفو ان الامور ستصبح بهذا الشكل لما تقدمو ببلاغ .. ويؤكد المحامى ان مسلمى اسنا جميعهم فى حزن شديد لما جرى لان من فعلو ذلك هم من السوقة والدهماء ولا يعبرون عن مسلمى اسنا لا من بعيد ولا قريب

القمص متاؤوس / راعى كنيسة الام دولاجى باسنا
يؤكد رفعنا صلواتنا الى الله وشروطنا للصلح هى ثلاث
تقديم الجناة الاصليين للمحاكمة
تعويض المضارين
استتباب الامن
كما يضيف نعيش بسلام مع اخوتنا ونكن كلا منا للاخر كل تقدير وبالرغم من قساوة ماقد تم من اشخاص مغيبة ومفتقرة لروح المحبة الا اننا استقرينا على ماسبق من شروط وقد اقر هذا الكلام نيافة الانبا بيمن وايضا بموافقة راعينا الاكبر البابا شنودة الثالث

بعض المضارين
الاستاذ / عاطف ايوب جرجس
امتلك محلا للملابس والأحذية والحصر الاولى للمتلكاتى يبلغ عشرون الف جنية وكذالك ايضا شقيقى الذى يعمل بنفس المجال وخسائرة ايضا مثلى .. ويكمل .. تم استدعائنا للنيابة ومكثنا يوما كاملا وهم يسالوننا وقالو لى هل تعرف فلان وفلان وفلان .. فقلت لا اعرفهم .. فقالت لى النيابة هؤلاء من تم القبض عليهم ويتسائل عاطف عن مصير البعض من الخاسرين من امثال المهندس / نبيل حلمى وشهرتة نبيل الراعى وايضا شقيقة زكريا الراعى واللذان تتعدى خسسائرهم المليون وربع واضاف حشمت لطيف تقدر خسائرة بربع مليون جنية وان هناك شخص اسمة سسمسم كسرو لة سبع ثلاجات من محل واحد فقط .. ويختتم كلامة قائلا اذا اردنا ان ياخذ كل واحد حقة فلا ننسى من اخرجو النار من محلى وهم جيرانى من المسلمين وهم من اعيش وسطهم وحزنو جدا لما حدث .. ولكن لا لن نرضى ان ينجو المجرمين بفعلتهم

الاستاذ / صدقى فرج غريغورى (شهرتة مراد)
يقول كنا فى ليلة السبت ومر علينا فرد وقال انت مثل اخى ولديك ابن طبيبا وانتم ناس طيبين ومش وش بهدلة .. فياريت تقفل بدرى النهاردة وتروح .. فاغلقت السوبر ماركت وغادرت وبعدها اتصل الجيران ليقولو الحقو المحل فهرعت انا واولادى لنرى جيراننا المسلمين يتقدمون معنا لمحاولى انقاذ مايمكن انقاذة ثم توجهت الى المركز كى اقدم بلاغا .. فمنعنى اولا ثم استجابو بعد ان صممت وقلت هذا حقى .. وان لم تقبلو البلاغ ساتصرف بمعرفتى .. وهنا تدخل لواء وقال اقبلو منة البلاغ .. وعن كلامة قال .. اكتبى مااقول فنحن لا نخشى شئ لاننا اناس مشهود لنا بلاخلاق وابنائنا والجميع يحترموننا مسلمين ومسيحيين .. ولن يحدث لنا اكثر مما حدث .. وقال ننتظر حقوقنا والادبية منها الى جوار المادية

الاستاذ / ريمون سعد اسحق
يقول خسائرى من كل الاصناف وتقديرها الاولى خمسة وثلاثون الف جنية .. تم نهب نقدية خمسة الالاف جنية وتدمير سبع ثلاجات وكل الاصناف تم نهبها .. ويقول ايضا ان المضارين ستة وعشرون حالة ولم يتقدم بالبلاغات سوى تسع حالات .. ويؤكد ان المحلات التى تم نهبها ومحاولة حرقها منتقاة وعبر عن ذلك بقولة (نقو الى تضلع) ويقول نتلقى تهديدات مستمرة وتوجة البعض للمحامى العام للشكوى . ولا انكر حزن المسلمين وتضامنهم .. ولكن ان يفلت الجناة بفعلتهم فهذا امر لا نقرة .. كما يجب تواجهنا النيابة فى اسئلتها باسماء المعتدين الاصلية واسماء شهرتهم .. لاننا نعرف جناة باسماء شهرة ولكن لا نعرف اساميهم الاصلية

الدكتور / نجيب جبرائيل رئيس الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الانسان
يقول .. منذ الشرارة الاولى تلقيت تليفونات اهالى اسنا .. وفورا اصدرت تعليمات بالانعقاد المستمر للمنظمة لمتابعة الموقف وكذلك ارسلنا بفاكسات اليوم الى وزير الداخلية للبلاغ عن التهديدات التى تلقاها الاهالى .. كما نقر بالاجماع شروط الكنيسة فى عقد الصلح .. ويتابع ممثلونا الامر من قرب ويتم ابلاغنا بما يجرى وفى حينة .. ويقول ايضا .. بالطبع ماحدث يبرز غياب الوعى لدى بعض القلة وان ماجرى هو تهديد للمواطنة بكل المقاييس .. ولكن هذا لايمنع من وجود تضامن عام من عقلاء المسلمين ويتجلى ذلك فى اعضاء المنظمة واهالى اسنا من المسلمين .. واطالب بالشفافية فى عرض الحادث من الشرطة وايضا الحسم فى امساك زمام الامور
الى هنا تنتهى بعض الروايات ..
لا ارانا الله مكروها لديكم
(نقلا عن مدونة هالة المصري​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

تقرير العاشرة مساء عن أحداث إسنا وبداية التعتيم الإعلامي​ 
18/12/2007 


*قدم برنامج العاشرة مساء يوم الأحد 16/12/2007 تقريرا قصيرا حول الإعتداء على كنيسة العذراء وممتلكات الأقباط بإسنا، وذكرت المذيعة أن هناك فريقا من برنامج العاشرة مساء متواجد بإسنا ويقوم بالتصوير ومعرفة الأراء على أرض الواقع، كما وعدت المذيعة بتقديم تقرير أكثر تفصيلا غدا (الإثنين 17/12/2007)
لكن مرت حلقة يوم الإثنين، ولم يشير البرنامج من قريب او بعيد لأحداث إسنا، ولم تصل التقارير المصورة لفريق عمل البرنامج، وإكتفي البرنامج بمناقشة خروف العيد وتصدير الشمس لأوروبا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*



 
قامت بعض المواقع بنشر بعض الصور للخسائر والتلفيات التى حدثت بممتلكات الأقباط بمدينة إسنا، وأغلب الصور تم نشره على موقع نشرة الأخبار القبطية ومدونة المدافعون عن حقوق الإنسان والبعض الأخر من بعض المواقع الإخبارية الأخرى، وقد قمنا بجمع مجموعة من الصور التى وضح الأحدات

شاهد الصور بالتفاصيل


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*




















































 ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

*الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذوكسية ترفض قبول تهنئة العيد*

*18/12/2007*
*الأقباط متحدون
صرح لنا مصدر مسئول، أن الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذوكسية سوف ترفض تقبل التهنئة بأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية والميلاد المجيد، نظراً للأحداث الجارية من خطف الفتيات القبطيات، والهجوم على الكنيسة القبطية، وحرق محلات الأقباط بإسنا – قنا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

نقلاً عن الاقباط متحدون 

*أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا : اعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأقباط بالمدينة*

*16/12/2007*
*اعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأقباط بالمدينة
متابعة – نادر شكري
وقعت إحداث طائفية جديدة باسنا محافظة قنا في وقت متأخر من مساء اليوم السبت وقامت مجموعات من الغوغائية بمهاجمة كنيسة السيدة العذراء بشارع الثورة بقذفها بالطوب وتهشيم زجاج البابا الرئيسي للكنيسة وبعض لمبات الكهرباء كما قاموا بالاعتداء على بعض محلات الأقباط وهم يرفعون الشعارات المعتادة " حي على الجهاد " " لا اله إلا الله " وحتى إنتهاء الإحداث لم تنتقل قوات الأمن إلى مكان الحادث رغم طلب النجدة ولكنها انتقلت في وقت متأخر عقب هذا الهجوم الغوغائي لتفرض سيطرتها على المدينة بعد إغلاق الأقباط محلاتهم والتزموا منازلهم ويذكر أن الأقباط يقضون هذا الليلة اليوم داخل الكنيسة احتفالا " ليلة كيهك " والتي تستمر حتى صباح الأحد 16 ديسمبر.
الأستاذ رأفت سمير رئيس فرع الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان قال " للأقباط المتحدون" أن الهجوم حدث بعد التاسعة مساء أمس السبت (15 ديسمبر) حيث خرجت مجموعات استهدفت كنيسة العذراء( المطرانية) وبعض المحلات المغلقة للأقباط والتي لم يتم حصرها حتى ألان .
وحول أسباب هذه المظاهرات والهجوم أضاف رأفت أن هناك حدث وقع صباح اليوم قائلا " أن احد الأشخاص ويدعى جوزيف جرجس حلمي وشرهة ماجد صاحب محل موبايلات جاءت له سيده منقبة فى صباح أمس السبت وبعد مشاهدات عدد من الموبايلات ذهبت دون ان تشترى شىء واكتشف ماجد أنها سرقت أحد الموبايلات فخرج وراءها مسرعا ليمسك بها فى موقف السيارات باسنا وعند ذلك حاول استردد الموبايل وطالب السيدة بالكشف عن نفسها فصرخت وقالت " ان هذ الشاب يحاول الاعتداء علي" فقاموا بالقبض علية وتحويله للنيابة بتهمة التهجم على أنثى ومر الموقف لانه حادث فردى حتى فوجئ الأقباط بهذا الهجوم عقب الساعة التاسعة مساء امس "
وقال رأفت انه قام بإبلاغ الشرطة وانتقلت إلى الموقع قوات الأمن وانتشرت فى إنحاء مختلفة وترددت الإنباء عن انتقال السيد مدير أمن قنا للموقع بنفسه وتم وضع حراسه على الكنيسة وأشار ويقال أن المتظاهرين اعتدوا على بعض أفراد الشرطة من حرس المحكمة وأن كنا غير متأكدين من ذلك حتى ألان واضاف رأفت أن المحلات التى تعرضت للهجوم كانت مغلقه وتم تدمير وسرفة بعضها وحتى الان لم يتم حصر الخسائر من الممتلكات ولكن بعض من هذه المحلات ورد أسمائها ومنها محلات ابانوب للملابس بشارع البحر ومحل المهندس ألفى للملابس بشارع يوسف جبريل ومحل الراعي للملابس لصاحبه زكريا حلمي مينوس وسوبر ماركت سمسم قزمان بشارع السيالا ومحل كوفير حواء ومحل وليم لطف الله بشارع احمد عرابي وسوبر ماركت المناهرى لصاحبه ميخائيل أبوقزمان ومحل كوافير لصاحبه حنا السعدي بجوار محكمة إسنا ومحل توكيل زيوت سيارات لصاحبه شنودة منير تكلا ومحل أدوات كهربائية لصاحبه حشمت لطف الله حسب ما وارد للأستاذ رأفت سمير الذى ذكر أن هناك حالة احتقان بالمدينة ربما تكون بدأت مع عودة فتاة إسنا سامية شوقي وبعدها حادث الصيدلية الفردي .
القمص حزقيال عبد النور كاهن الكنيسة وراعى دير الفاخورى باسنا قال أن هناك انفلات أمنى ملحوظ فى إسنا وتسأل كيف يتم مهاجمة الكنيسة وهناك حارس عليها لم يتحرك ساكنا لصد الغوغائية ؟ وأضاف أن منذ أيام وهناك تحرشات واحتقانات واضحة وترشق بالألفاظ وأنا شخصيا ككاهن تعرضت لمثل هذه الألفاظ دون تواجد امني وأضاف انهم فوجوا إثناء إقامة مراسم الاحتفال بليلة كيهك بمظاهرات ومجموعات خرجت للهتافات وقامت بقذف الكنيسة بالطوب أسفرت عن كسر زجاج الكنيسة ووصول بعض الطوب الى داخل الكنيسة ولكن لم تحدث اى إصابات ولم يكن هناك رد فعل من الأقباط والتزموا الأقباط وهم يصلون الصلوات الربانية مثل " كيرياليسون " وأنتقد القمص حزقيال القصور الامنى فى المدنية رغم وجود حالة من الاحتقان وإحداث مسبقة مثل اختفاء فتاة إسنا وعودتها مرة أخرى وحادث الصيدلية رغم انه حادث فردى إلا إن هناك من الأشخاص المحرضين على الفتنة استطاعوا حشد مجموعة من الجهلاء للقيام بمثل هذه الأفعال التي من شأنها تؤثر على سلامة المجتمع وتعطى صورة سيئة عن المواطنة .
وقال القمص متاؤوس سمعان راعى كنيسة أم دولاجى أنه بعد وقوع الحادث انتشرت قوات الأمن بالمنطقة لكن بعد هروب المعتدين واعتدائهم على عددا من محلات الأقباط المغلقة وأضاف انه من حكمة الله أن مساء أمس السبت كانت الكنيسة تحتفل بليلة كيهك لذا غلق الأقباط محلاتهم مبكرا وهذا منع حدوث اشتباكات أو إصابات وانحصرت الخسائر فقط على الممتلكات من محلات الأقباط وأشار أن الأمن كما بفرض حراسة على كنيسة ام دولاجى بحضور ضابط من المباحث واستنكر القمص متاؤوس ما حدث لأنه يمثل تهديد للأمن الاجتماعي للمواطنين وأبدى دهشته من هذا الهجوم والتجمهر غير المعروف أسبابه حتى ألان نظرا لان المدنية تعيش فى سلام وحب بين المسلمين والأقباط منذ زمن طويل وطالب بالقبض على المحرضين لهذا التجمهر ومحاسبة المخطئين حتى تسود عدالة القانون على الجميع ! 
حاولنا الاتصال بالنائب فيصل بدر عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة إسنا فقام بالرد وهو فى حالة غضب لم نعتاد عليها منه وطالب تأجيل الكلام لوقت أخر وأدركنا أنه في قلب الموقع ويذكر أن بعض مواقع البالتوك والمنتديات قد تنقلت وقائع الإحداث وقام البعض بنقل الإحداث عن طريق الاتصال الهاتفي ببعض الأشخاص من الأقباط والكهنة باسنا
من جانب أخر قال رأفت سمير أن الشابين اللذان اتهم بممارسة أفعال منافية للآداب في إحداث الصيدلية التي حدثت منذ يومين وهم بيشوى إسحاق ومايكل ميلاد أمرت النيابة بحبسهم 15 يوم على ذمة التحقيق رغم استدعاء الفتاه بالنيابة التي قيل أنهم حاولا الاعتداء عليها وأنكرت كل الاتهامات وأكدت أن الشابين لم يتعرضا لها نهائيا وعند سؤال هيئة الدفاع عن أسباب الحبس عن تم إبلاغهم أنها دواعي أمنية*

نشرة الاخبار القبطية تجر مكالمات عاجلة 
اضغط هـــــنـــا لسماع وتحميل المكالمات التى اجريت 

صور من بعض أثار الدمار التى أحدثتها هجمات مئات المسلمين على كنيسة السيدة العذرا و مزار الثلاثة شهداء الفلاحين و بعض محال وممتلكات الأقباط فى مدينة إسنا مساء السبت 15/12/2007


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*






















*يوجد مقال اخر وصور اخرى عن الأحداث *

*هناااااااااااااااااااا*​
*منتديات يسوع هو القائد*

*جروب يسوع هو القائد*​


----------



## assyrian girl (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حرق ممتلكات مسيحيين بمصر بعد علاقة جنسية بين مسيحيين ومسلمة*

God bless all christaian


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

مش هقول غير 

"ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"

بس لازم نعمل حاجه
لازم الهمج دول يقفو ميفكروش اننا حيطه مايله بنسلم للامر الواقع
نعرف يارب انك تدافع عنا ونحن صامتون
منتظرينك يارب تاخد حقنا وحق اخوتنا
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جرائم المسلمين تتواصل ضد الاقباط والسبب محجبة فاجرة ومنقبة سارقة*

متقلقيش حقنا مش حيضيع و دمنا برده لن تشربه الارض ربنا يوصي ملائكته لتحمينا حتي لا تصتدم بحر ارجلنا مرسي يا بنت الفادي علي مرورك العطر


----------



## SALVATION (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

_ربنا يرحمنا برحمته​​_


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحداث طائفية جديدة بإسنا:إعتداء على كنيسة السيدة العذراء وبعض محلات الأق*

*ربنا يحفظنا*


----------

